# Wanted: East Friesian Breeding stock



## chmcdonald (Jan 15, 2013)

Now that I'm certain I'm writing in the correct forum (how embarrassing to have put the first one in the GOATS forum!)

We're looking to develop a small, high-quality herd of dairy sheep. Preferably East Friesian, but I'm also considering Wensleydale. Can anyone suggest breeders in the New England area?

Thanks!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

You have two VERY different breeds of sheep chosen! East Friesians are a high producing dairy sheep with poor quality medium wool. Wensleydales aren't considered a dairy breed at all and they shear very heavy long stapled fleeces.

There are plenty of dairies in New England, but I doubt most dairies would have completely pure East Friesian stock. A lot of people cross them with Lacaune or Dorsets. As for Wensleydales, you will probably have to go to the breed association to find breeders. (Note: East Friesians do not have an American breed association.)

If you are willing to travel, there is a very well known breeder in North Carolina (Karras Farm) that has East Friesians.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 15, 2013)

You should look for breed associations, they usually have a breeders directory. For the Friesians, you may need to find a sheep dairy and talk directly to them, but like SheepGirl said, most dairy sheep are crossbreds. I don't know if there are any Wensleydale breeders in New England, but there are a couple in NY.

Where in New England are you? You could try looking to see if your state has a sheep breeders association. I know VT has one.


----------



## chmcdonald (Jan 15, 2013)

Mainly we're interested in dairy, but the Wensleydale wool is so intriguing! the Friesians would not be raised for wool, only milking. Breeding stock is our aim, as for me, I don't want to perpetuate animals that are not going to improve or hold the breed standard-for their own health as much as anything.

I've looked for breed associations, and there really isn't a lot of help to be gained there. Unless I'm missing something, which is entirely possible, and why I'm petitioning for help .

We're in the Lempster, NH. 30 min. north of Keene, and 30 min. south of the Upper Valley. I've looked for a state breeder's association, and not found one. Also, it seems that the sheep and wool associations are primarily focused on meat and fiber, not dairy. Looking into the state dairy association has produced little there as well...they address goats and cows, but not sheep.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 15, 2013)

So you are looking for purebred stock with the goal of improving the breed? That could be fun with Wensleydales. Breeders are using semen imported from the UK to up-breed to high percentage/purebred Wensleydales using other similar long wool breeds as foundation stock. It sounds like a fun project!

I can't really help with the Friesians as I am not into the sheep dairy industry, but you could try finding some local dairies and finding out what breeds they use and if they have any ideas where to start. I know there are at least a couple sheep dairies down in southern VT, there is one in Townshend and one in Westminster West.

I actually have a Friesian ewe and another ewe that is 1/2 Shetland and part Friesian with maybe a bit of Texel.


----------

